# Looking for diet buddy(ies)



## Nanninoo

Hi girls as my title says....looking for people to diet with share our thoughts, progress, tips and encouragement

I started dieting in June 2013 and managed to lose 5 stone by December but since christmas I have gone totally off track and have come to the shock realization of finding out I've gained 1 and half stone :cry: I can't seem to get back into it and feeling very much alone could really do with a buddy/buddies :hugs:
Would like to lose another 4 stone to be at my target

Anyone want to join in with me the more the merrier :thumbup:


----------



## weewdy

I would love to join if thats ok.

I need some motivation. I have been calorie counting since christmas and so far ive lost 32lbs. my af started on monday and for some reason im really struggling this week to stick at it. I was using my cross trainer but i found the more i exercised the less i lost. I have alot to lose, my main aim is to be 14st for my 30th birthday at end of july. Which leaves me about 26lbs to lose.


----------



## Nanninoo

weewdy said:


> I would love to join if thats ok.
> 
> I need some motivation. I have been calorie counting since christmas and so far ive lost 32lbs. my af started on monday and for some reason im really struggling this week to stick at it. I was using my cross trainer but i found the more i exercised the less i lost. I have alot to lose, my main aim is to be 14st for my 30th birthday at end of july. Which leaves me about 26lbs to lose.

Hey

Congrats on the 32lb loss good job :thumbup:

I totally understand I lack a lot of motivation that's my downfall :dohh:

At my heaviest I was 18 stone (252lbs) in June 13 when I started the diet :shock: and by December just before christmas I was 12st12lbs (180lbs) loss of 5 stone! I am currently 14st7lbs as of today which works out I have gained more than I originally thought and have put back on 1st9lbs :cry: feel annoyed with myself especially after doing so well I need to get back on track now and sort myself out I want to be at my goal by this summer I don't want to be fat and frumpy no more I want to lose another 4 stone by july/august.

What food are you eating/avoiding any type of diet plan your following?
I'm doing the vlcd (very low calorie diet) 600kcals or less a day it's the only diet that shifted my weight quickly then once I reach my goal I have to increase my calories again slowly bit by bit so that I don't put loads weight back on and evens itself out.


----------



## weewdy

3yrs ago i was at my heaviest and i started on the atkins diet and lost nearly 4 stone. I was still classed as overweight but i was happy. I done it so i could ttc my 1st child and it worked, i had an easy pregnancy and birth. Unfortunately i put all the weight back on whilst pregnant. So at christmas myself and my oh decided we would lose weight for our birthdays. He has done really well and lost 21lbs, he only wants to lose about another 7lbs. 

We are just using mfp and counting calories, im on 1230 a day, normally eating around 800. Ive found if i eat less i dont lose. We have had one takeaway (chinese) since we started and even then we were over our cals because we exercised like made that day lol i havent even had a cheat day but this week has been mega tough.


----------



## george83

Congratulations on your weight loss ladies, thats amazing! 

Can I join please ladies? I had a baby 8 weeks ago and my sister is getting married at the end of may for which I'm going to be her bridesmaid. She's picked a lovely dress but I still look pregnant when I wear it! Weight wise I'm aiming to lose 2 stone but it's more to do with getting my body in to a decent shape.


----------



## weewdy

george83 said:


> Congratulations on your weight loss ladies, thats amazing!
> 
> Can I join please ladies? I had a baby 8 weeks ago and my sister is getting married at the end of may for which I'm going to be her bridesmaid. She's picked a lovely dress but I still look pregnant when I wear it! Weight wise I'm aiming to lose 2 stone but it's more to do with getting my body in to a decent shape.

Congrats on the new baby. Are you going to do a specific diet or are you just calorie counting. I wish i could click my fingers and the weight be off but it doesnt work like that sadly.


----------



## george83

Thank you! I really struggled to lose my baby weight last time so im dreading it this time. it doesnt help reading other threads where people manage to just lose it all without even trying - ive seen two of those in the last two days full of people saying instantly they went back to normal. 

I'm not doing a specific diet but my mum has followed slimming world so I've stolen some of her recipe books and I'm hoping to just cook much more healthy meals.


----------



## Nanninoo

weewdy said:


> 3yrs ago i was at my heaviest and i started on the atkins diet and lost nearly 4 stone. I was still classed as overweight but i was happy. I done it so i could ttc my 1st child and it worked, i had an easy pregnancy and birth. Unfortunately i put all the weight back on whilst pregnant. So at christmas myself and my oh decided we would lose weight for our birthdays. He has done really well and lost 21lbs, he only wants to lose about another 7lbs.
> 
> We are just using mfp and counting calories, im on 1230 a day, normally eating around 800. Ive found if i eat less i dont lose. We have had one takeaway (chinese) since we started and even then we were over our cals because we exercised like made that day lol i havent even had a cheat day but this week has been mega tough.

Just like me, I was big before I conceived my son and was having trouble in conceiving, I also suffered two miscarriages in the 4 years of TTC eventually I started dieting and managed to lose just over 5 stone and I successfully conceived my son after losing the weight but throughout my pregnancy the weight started creeping back up and after he was born I had put all the weight I lost pre pregnancy back on plus an extra 2 stone ontop so a total of 7 stone :cry: then I started the diet again in July last year and that's where I am today x


----------



## Nanninoo

george83 said:


> Congratulations on your weight loss ladies, thats amazing!
> 
> Can I join please ladies? I had a baby 8 weeks ago and my sister is getting married at the end of may for which I'm going to be her bridesmaid. She's picked a lovely dress but I still look pregnant when I wear it! Weight wise I'm aiming to lose 2 stone but it's more to do with getting my body in to a decent shape.

Thanks hun and yes your very much welcome the more the merrier :thumbup: I'm just following the low calorie diet as I found it the best suited for me I've tried other diets and not felt happy doing them I am impatient and I like to see results quick! x


----------



## george83

Well ladies today for the first time in a long time I got in the scales and I'd actually list some weight :happydance::happydance: it was only 1lb but I'm really relieved. I lost 5 lb really quickly and then I'd been stuck at the same weight for nearly 2 weeks which was disheartening.

I hope everybody else is doing well x x


----------



## weewdy

Monday is my weigh in day aswell and i was really shocked, 3.5lbs off, on a week i thought i woulf have stayed the same. I am actually enjoying losing weight this time and happy that its coming off slowly, hopefully it will stay off. I still dont feel my clothes much looser though.


----------



## george83

Wow that's amazing I wish I could manage a weight loss like that - well done you!!

I think I'm enjoying trying to lose the weight this time too even if I don't get very far. I've just started today an interval running programme and I felt much more puffed out tonight than I have done after normal runs so hopefully that's a good sign too. 

I know what you mean about the clothes though, I wish they would instantly feel looser just to motivate us


----------



## weewdy

Hows everyone doing. Ive had a terrible day, so far ive resisted eating anything bad but i have an unopened box of chocolates in the cupboard shouting my name!


----------



## george83

Chocolates sound perfect right about now! I've lost all motivation I felt like I had a great start but the last two weeks I've barely lost anything even though I've been really trying :growlmad:

I hope you manage to resist the chocolates!!


----------



## weewdy

I havent lost from monday either, not sure if my af last week has anything to do with it. Dont lose hope!


----------



## george83

Did the chocolates get eaten???!!

I'm trying to be really good this week as I have my first bridesmaid dress fitting on Friday. I went with my duster for her wedding dress fitting last week and she looked stunning, I know it's her day and the attention is all on her but I know I'm going to feel a right fattie next to her :cry:


----------



## weewdy

No i managed to leave the chocolates alone. Not cheated this week and i actually feel fatter. Weigh in day tomorrow, fingers crossed.

At least you have the wedding to aim for. What colours the dresses?


----------



## weewdy

Well a 2.2lb loss this week. I am pleasantly surprised as i wasnt expecting it.


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, congrats on your weight loss so far! And the baby of course. We're all on different paths but trying to accomplish the same thing it seems. I would like to join you if that's OK?

I lost 60 lbs last year between Jan - Sept and did an IVF in December and gained 16 lbs back. I never did make it to my goal (was 15 lbs off) so here I am. The next IVF is going to be in Greece in a few months. we're just doing some tests to figure out why I can't seem to carry. I keep miscarrying. Here we thought it was my old eggs (since 35-38 can't get preggers and the few times I have I've m/c'd). I've been diagnosed with Diminished Ovarian Reserves but even with donor eggs in December I did a 12 week u/s and it showed the baby died at 8 weeks :cry: 

The waiting between IVF's kills me-it seems like I've wanted children now for SOO long. I'm never going to give up on having a family though. We've chosen Athens clinic for the next DE IVF as they deal with immune issues which I might have. My body might be attacking the baby so they can do treatments for this. In the mean time, I need to have a 3 month break to get my AF back and get into a rhythm again and I thought I'd focus on achieving my weight loss goal. I haven't been very motivated lately, kind of depressed as you might guess. But I feel I'm getting my mojo back and would like to hang with some girls with the same goals. 

Are you changing your diets or cutting certain things out? I tend to do better upping protein and lowering carbs. It prevents me from getting massively hungry between meals or getting headaches.


----------



## jellybean87

Hi can I join you? 

I need to lose around 3stone and I am seriously struggling. 

In September 2012 I weighed 15stone, and found out I was pregnant in October 2012. 

I lost weight while pregnant and when dd2 was 4days old I weighed 13.4. dd2 is 9 months old now and I am 13.10 (I've had 2 wi's so far was 13.13)

I'm not joining any clubs, just trying to do it myself. 

Last night was a massive fail, and we had dominos. So I'm trying to refocus and get on track. We have a big family event in 6 weeks so would like to make a decent loss by then.


----------



## pandacub

Hi everyone, can I join too? :waves:
I currently weigh 12st 3lbs as of this morning (1lb weight loss this week(!). I have lost 9lbs since the start of the year but it has been a slow process with lots of stopping and starting. I have my friends leaving party in 5 weeks so I'd like at least a 5lb loss for then. 

I'm trying to eat healthily and exercise 3 times a week.
Yesterday I ate
Breakfast - porridge and honey
Lunch - leftover chorizo and pepper soup with sourdough bread
Snack - 2 slices of fruit bread and marmalade 
Dinner - a chicken breast, sweet potato chips and salad
And I had an options hot chocolate in the evening
And a bite of LOs trifle :blush:

I shouldn't really have had the fruit bread, definitely could have picked better for that snack but its a working progress.
I normally try and have a green smoothie once a day too :)

Hopr youre all getting on well!


----------



## Embo78

Hey nanninoo. We're in a very similar position. In January 2013 I was 19 st 8 and by my wedding day July '13 I'd lost five stone. 
Since then I've messed about with fad diets, binging, exercising/not exercising. I've done my back in and had an early miscarriage but I'm recovering from both quite nicely now. 

I went back to weight watchers yesterday and I've gained some weight back but I'm feeling really motivated to get healthy. I started 30 day shred again with my daughter. 

I'd love to buddy up with someone in a similar situation to me. 

How are you getting on? How much more weight do you want to lose? I'm taking it half a stone at a time :thumbup:


----------



## 2have4kids

Panda congrats on your pound!
Lost a lb this week, woo hoo:bunny:
My meals were typically like this:
Breaky: 3/4 cup cottage cheese
Snack: grapefruit
Lunch salad & chicken stirfry
Snack: handful each of pistachios & grapes
Dinner: fish, roasted veggies and california mashed potatoes 
Snack: sf jello/glass of milk


----------



## weewdy

Really depressed this week. I weighed myself today and i am 3lbs heavier than what i was on monday. I have stuck to my diet all week, not eaten anything remotely bad and i have gained. I have till monday morning to lose pounds as i refuse to log a gain.


----------



## weewdy

Well i spent all day yesterday at the hospital with a neighbour and her dying husband so i only ate 380 calories all day. So today my scales have dropped 4lbs. I have logged a 2lb weight loss as i think when i eat today i put alot on.


----------



## 2have4kids

Weewdy, don't fuss too much over that scale. It's the main reason people fall off the wagon with diets. Just keep on eating a calorie deficit and it'll come. Great work on your eating, can you feel it in the way your clothes fit at least?

I was kind of disappointed because I've worked out so much over the last week and it seems the pounds are coming off very slow (mind you it's only been a week lol). So much effort for so little scale reward. But I can feel it in my clothing and see the difference on my arms. There's less bat wing flapping around lol. I was so sore on Saturday, felt very arthritic and old. But seeing an extra pound came off on Sunday was all the worth while. My appetite goes up alot with so much cardio so trying to tone down cardio and do more weights to get my metabolism up. 

Hoping for 2 more next week. That'll put me over the 10% mark to my goal.:wacko:


----------



## weewdy

2have4kids i havent really noticed a difference with my clothes. Also no one has noticed ive lost weight so really the scales are the only encouragement i have. As of this morning scales are showing a 42lb loss. My first goal i had set was 55lb off by end of july, so i have 4 month to lose 13lb. So i have changed my goal abit to 55lb off by 16th may (my dd birthday) then another 15lbs off by end of july (my birthday).

I do seem to have more energy and i feel fitter. I am in it for the long haul and definately feel better doing it without any fad diets. In my area every second person has started juice plus and i feel like saying to them just to eat properly within a calories deficit. Sunday is mothers day though so i am going to either go out for a meal or get a takeaway, i will do extra exercise that day. I day above calories wont do that much damage will it?


----------



## george83

2have4kids good luck for the future with the ivf I can't imagine how frustrating and heartbreaking it must be, hopefully a good weight loss journey will help distract you. 

Weewdy I'm starting to feel just as demotivated too, my scales seem to go down 1lb one day and then back up again the next day plus my clothes feel even tighter. I've been eating really sensibly this past week and doing parts of my exercise DVD every day but I'm not getting anywhere. I also had my first bridesmaid dress fitting on Friday and the size 16 dress which I was hoping would be far too big fits a little too well, I know it's my sisters wedding day and everybody will be focusing on her but both my sisters are a size 8 and I'm dreading standing next to them. Moan over now!!!

How's everybody else doing? Hopefully some of you are feeling more positive and have some good weight losses to inspire


----------



## caz_hills

Hi girls,

Can I join too please?! I lost all my baby weight after having my son through using this forum plus my fitness pal and being really disciplined - but he is 2.5 now and I've put another stone and a bit back on :( just laziness and snacking :( so determined to get sorted again - exercise and track my food.

Would love some motivation from you guys!
Caz x


----------



## pandacub

I did exactly the same caz, I was so happy I lost all my baby weight quickly but over the course of the last 3 years ive put over a stone back on!

Ive been good with exercising so far this week, and Mostly been good with food choices. . I did have a couple of fizzy pencils and a creme egg though :blush: i keep eating sugar free polos too but they make me really bloated.
if I hop on the scales on friday and I've not lost any weight, I'll have to readdress my eating and perhaps be a little stricter with myself.

Hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## caz_hills

Pandacub (love your profile name on here!) - a few little things will be ok I'm sure as you're exercising. I'm using myfitnesspal to try and help me see what I'm eating well (profile name is ajaysmum). I feel guilty if I go over the calories and love the feeling knowing I've done exercise and can eat more. :) x


----------



## 2have4kids

Weewdy I didn't see your ticker, that's an amazing weight loss 42 lbs wow. Yes you are obviously in it for the long haul! Keep up the good work, you'll definitely reach your goal at this rate by July.
George thank you for your kind words. We just got the call today from our fertility specialist that the baby had 45x Turner Syndrome. I can't quite get my head around it. What a fluke, that a 26 year old donor would have this. I thought the risk was mosly for women over 35. So it gives me great hope with our next DE IVF in Greece. I'm still awaiting the results for the immune testing and then we'll be booking our dates with them.

I made the most delicious asian salad the other day, so healthy & low calorie and blackened spicy red snapper. Today is going to be spicy curried chicken with mushrooms, onion and pineapple. Still have salad as a side. I'll make rice for the DH. I'm on the verge of losing another pound, it's no longer at 160.6, we're down to 160.0. I expect to read 159 tomorrow and if no lose I'll grit my teeth and do my HIIT class at noon and eat well either way.


----------



## pandacub

Well weighed in this morning and according to those horrid scales ive gained 1lb. I've not gone over my calories (Definitely not enough to gain 1lb of fat) but I have been doing the 30ds every day this week so maybe thats why? My legs feel very heavy today!


----------



## caz_hills

Muscle maybe? I've stayed the same this week and I know it's because my calorie tracking is rubbish - need to be stricter!


----------



## weewdy

pandacub said:


> Well weighed in this morning and according to those horrid scales ive gained 1lb. I've not gone over my calories (Definitely not enough to gain 1lb of fat) but I have been doing the 30ds every day this week so maybe thats why? My legs feel very heavy today!

Because you have been exercising your muscles are damaged so they retain water to repair themselves. So your weight gain is only water weight. I read somewhere you have to eat 3500 calories over to gain 1lb of fat.


----------



## weewdy

Well i have had my weekly weigh in today (2 days early) because i plan on having my first takeaway since christmas tonight. I have lost another 2.6lbs. Only 12.4lbs to my first goal.


----------



## caz_hills

Wow that's amazing! Well done x


----------



## pandacub

Thanks, its easy to get discouraged when I see a gain on the scale but just going to keep soldiering on :)
That a great loss weewdy :thumbup: you'll be at your goal in no time. Are you following a plan or just keeping your calories under a specific amount?

I didn't do any exercise yesterday so will do it today before I go to my mums for the weekend. Will have to lure LO into his bedroom by putting gruffalo on my 
computer though!


----------



## caz_hills

Can't go wrong with the gruffalo!


----------



## weewdy

pandacub said:


> Thanks, its easy to get discouraged when I see a gain on the scale but just going to keep soldiering on :)
> That a great loss weewdy :thumbup: you'll be at your goal in no time. Are you following a plan or just keeping your calories under a specific amount?
> 
> I didn't do any exercise yesterday so will do it today before I go to my mums for the weekend. Will have to lure LO into his bedroom by putting gruffalo on my
> computer though!

No im not following any specific plan just doing low calorie. Trying to choose wisely when it comes to food. Also drinking a minimum of 2 litres of water a day.

Has anyone done a fad diet and kept weight off?


----------



## 2have4kids

weewdy said:


> pandacub said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone done a fad diet and kept weight off?
> 
> Lol - I don't think so! I follow a lower carb diet in order to keep my calories down and not be hungry all the time ( bread/rice/pasta give me crazy sugar high/lows and cravings) but veggies and quinoa are carbs, just a better sort for me. It helps that I'm gluten intolerant too, nothing like bloating up, having a sore tummy and then the runs to help me eat well.
> 
> I was getting flustered at the scale not moving until I got AF a few days ago, now it all makes sense! I'm shocked actually. The last time I mc'd it took over 2 months to get the cycles back and that was brought on by prescription progesterone thanks to my fs. Maybe all of the clean eating and exercise is contributing, in a good way.Click to expand...


----------



## george83

Well done again weewdy that's a great loss again, I need to get more focused and try to get the losses that you do. Ive only managed to lose little bits here and there again but I'm meeting some old friends next Tuesday and to get to the target inset myself for then I've got to lose 2lb this week. I'm also meeting a friend whose pregnant and I'm dreading looking more pregnant than she does.

2have4kids I'm glad your cycles are getting back on track I know after my mc I just wanted everything to get back to normal as soon as possible. 

And ladies I have to admit I do love the gruffalo too, my 2 year old can watch that and the gruffalos child everyday for days on end. Plus I bet gruffalo's don't have weight problems!


----------



## weewdy

Thanks george83. J so wish i had taken a before picture so i could compare to now to keep myself motivated. I do not feel hungry at all with what im eating. My typical day is

Breakfast - toast and beans
Lunch - warbuton thin with lettuce and cold meat.
Dinner - chicken potatoes and 2 vegs with gravy
Snack - special k cereal bar

I also have 2 pieces of fruit per day. i would also recommend myfitnesspal it helps keep me focused and if i see myself going over i go and do some exercise.

I just wish i could click my fingers and my weight be off, it didnt go on overnight so suppose it wont come off overnight.

Does anyone having before and during/after pictures??


----------



## pandacub

I only have the before pics at the moment!

Im doing ok so far this week, determind to see a loss so going to be really good! Really wanted to make rock cakes today but resisted, I always bake goodies and say they're for Jacob but end up eating them myself.


----------



## weewdy

How is everyone doing?

I seem to have hit a brick wall. My scales aren't moving lol it is my time of the month again so that probably has something to do with it, also I have been very stressed this past few weeks. Hopefully I will step on the scale to a loss tomorrow.


----------



## 2have4kids

I'm down then up, calories are consistently ~1200 and working out 5-6 times/week. It's got to crack soon, already down a pant size. I look & feel different and my sister noticed but it's really amazing how sticky the scale has been!

Keep it up weewdy, don't give up!!


----------



## weewdy

Well it was weigh in day this morning and i have a total loss of 44.4lbs. A loss of just over 2lbs this week. Even though my scales hadnt moved in days i was pleasently surprised this morning. Its given me an extra boast to keep going, 10lbs till i reach my first goal.


----------



## pandacub

Wow weewdy, thats amazing! 

I have had a really bad back for the past week, which I thought might be my period coming (again) but its not showed up yet. My impant was supposed to come out at the end of march but they couldn't fit me in until the end of april, I dont know if that could have any effect... im taking ibuprofen every night for it otherwise im in too much pain to sleep, and sometimes in the day too so I'm wondering if I should be exercising or if it was caused by exercise in the first place :s


----------



## 2have4kids

Excellent news, at least there's 2 lbs on the board for one of us! Glad to hear & well done.


----------



## george83

Wow again weewdy your doing so well! You'll be at your goal in no time if you keep this up! I met up with my friends yesterday and was aiming to have got down to my next half stone but when I weighed myself I'd beaten it by an extra 1 1/2lb so I was really chuffed. I'm doing ok with my diet but can't get motivated to exercise, my gym reopened nearly two weeks ago and ive only been once.


----------



## 2have4kids

George well done on your weight loss + extra! Even if you haven't hit the gym yet there's always time and you've been successful despite not going. It's 90% about what goes into your mouth anyway, the gym will help you tone and feel strong.

I've been doing my workouts religiously and to shake it up a little we went skiing on Sunday. I took a reasonable lunch so that I wasn't eating their greasy pizza/burgers. I'm sticking to my 700-1200 daily calories. It's unbelievable to me that I can only seem to hover between 158-159 for this long.. It's getting really frustrating but I'm NOT giving in! I refuse to give up, this weight will shake off and I will be in the 140's or 130's by June.
____________________________________________________
Jan 26 2013-Oct 20: 210 down to 147
Oct 20 2014-Mar 15: 147 up to 163
HW: 210
CW: 159
GW: 135


----------



## george83

Thanks 2have4kids I was really pleased too. I know how you feel about hovering around the same weight, it happened to me and then afterwards I had a couple of weigh ins where I'd lost a decent amount so hopefully you'll be in line for some positives soon


----------



## weewdy

I agree with george 83 i seem to hoover for a few days and then have a period of quicker weight loss. We are all doing so well and still seem so focused on our goals. My problem will come next weekend when we are away for 5 days. Its so easy to nip into kfc/burger king for lunch but im determined to stay well away.


----------



## weewdy

How are you all doing??

Weigh in this morning and another 2.2lbs lost.i will lose all this extra weight. Although i have a long weekend away on friday and im hoping i manage to stay on track and not put on next week. I will just need to work extra hard through the week. Might even stay julian mitchels 30day shred today, ill see how i feel though as ive pulled a shoulder muscle walking my brothers daft dog yesterday.


----------



## pandacub

Well im back down to the weight I was about three weeks ago, which has given me renewed motivation. Just waiting for my healthy shopping to be delivered then ive told LO we can walk down to the ice cream van (I wont be getting one though!) Which is about a 15 min walk away. Might have to crack out the 30ds too!

Hope you have fun on your long weekend!


----------



## weewdy

Hows everyone doing?

I have had a brilliant weekend away now i am sitting with my feet up waiting on my chinese coming. I know its extremely bad for me so im not holding out much hope of a loss tomorrow. Although i have walked 16miles in 3 days and i done 30mins on cross trainer today.

I hope you are all doing well.


----------



## 2have4kids

Well by Thursday I was down to 155 from 163(March starting point) and with all the eating and not a stitch of exercise I'm back up to 161 this morning :haha: I hope most of it is water weight and comes off this week.
I'm terribly hungry today though. After a weekend of eating my tummy is VERY confused and not ready to be disciplined again. I could happily go for pizza tonight!


----------



## george83

Hi ladies how are you all doing again? Weewdy it sounds like your Chinese was well deserved, you still seem to have so much motivation. Pandacub I hope you've managed to keep up with your new motivation too? 2have4kids I'm sorry about the big weight jump, I hate it when they happens but hopefully it was just water, men are so lucky they don't have out hormones to deal with!

As for me, I had my sisters hen night and missed my target weight by 3lb so I was gutted but it also means I've got a lot more to lose before the wedding which is 4 weeks tomorrow. I had a bad weekend but was determined to get back on track yesterday and then my husband brought a load of junk food. So I'm trying to be really determined but I'm massively lacking motivation.


----------



## weewdy

Thanks george83, yes my motivation is still strong, i am cheating a bit more than i used too like the odd bar of chocolate but i still log everything with mfp with helps. My periods have now returned back to normal which is q huge relief. I have hit the 50lb off mark which has given me even more motivation.

George83 if you are not using mfp i seriously recommend it, also drink gallons of water a day. If you have a bad day make sure your even more focussed the next day.


----------



## george83

50lb is so amazing!! I can't imagine how good you must be feeling - congratulations!! I did try mfp for a while but I found it a bit tricky to keep track of things with the two kids around which I'm guessing is just another excuse!

I'm still not feeling very motivated but I've been back to gym much more regularly, I managed 4 times last week which I'm pleased about. 

How's everybody else doing? Any tips from anybody?


----------



## weewdy

Hows everyone getting on??


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi weweedy, i was having a hard time and then caught a head cold in the end of April. Then in May lost 5 lbs without really trying. Was kind of shocked really. I'm going through a DE IVF and on holidays right now in Greece & Athens. I'm meant to be on an anti-inflammatory diet (no wheat, booze etc) so that should help keep me on track but I've also heard it's easy to gain while on Prednisone so I'm really watching my calorie intake.

How're you? Everyone else?


----------

